# ok question for u ladies, i just got engaged to my bf of 2 years,3 nights ago...he br



## DFrance (Dec 25, 2015)

Please help


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll speak for the ladies and say that more info is needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> I'll speak for the ladies and say that more info is needed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Please just a little bit more Info... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

yep you need to tell us what's going on before we can help


----------

